# Boots - Go get 'em



## QCCI (Jan 28, 2013)

I wear Thorogood boots as well, with jeans or khakis, best boots I have ever purchased. And now 50% of the men who work for me wear them, and more converting all the time! I like made in USA


----------



## wazez (Oct 25, 2008)

shakey0818 said:


> Tims suck in my opinion.I finally broke down and got Red Wing boots and i have to say i wish i had gotton them years ago.They have also helped with my back problems.Def the best $260 i ever spent.


same here.....i almost forget to take them off before I go to bed.


----------



## Timuhler (Mar 7, 2006)

I am loving these Danners http://www.danner.com/boots/radical-452-5-5-dark-brown.html

I had the Keen California and loved them but stretch out the leather too quickly. Same thing with the Thorogood, very well made but the leather stretched out because my feet roll outward a bit.

The Danners are super comfy, and doing well in the mud and rain.


----------



## steex (Feb 19, 2013)

Keen Ontario boots made in Portland, Oregon - $65 + $5 shipping, today only

http://www.woot.com/offers/keen-mens-ontario-boots


----------



## Calidecks (Nov 19, 2011)

ArtisanRemod said:


> I wear only Thorogood American made boots. And the Americans who make them would like it if you did too.


Are they lightweight? I was just checking out their website they look well made.


----------



## BradingCon (Dec 17, 2010)

Thorogoods are really lightweight compared to Redwings. I have worn both a lot and each has its advantages. Redwings are extremely durable and well made but on the heavier side. Thorogoods are lightweight, well-made, and great looking but they will not last quite as long as the wings. This is due to the lighter leather I hear. I stick with thorogoods because they are more comfortable and less expensive. I just have to replace them more often.


----------



## SC sawdaddy (Oct 15, 2008)

I 've been torn between trying Red wings or Georgia boots. I usually wear a tennis shoe of some kind or the other because most boots seem too heavy. I tried on some Georgia boots last week and they sure seemed comfortable.


----------



## RCCIdaho (Jun 3, 2011)

I have a love hate relationship with my Keen Pittsburgh hikers. 

My first pair (Pic 1) (Pic 2) the soles are falling apart after 2 years off and on use on the job. They quit being waterproof about 1 year ago when a seam in the toe box came apart. While they were intact I loved them though. They allow good movement and protection, stay warm with some merino wool socks, and are waterproof.

My second pair that I currently wear on a daily basis (Pic 1) (Pic 2) fixed the toe box issue by making it one solid piece of leather. This time I hit them with some "Sno Seal" and things are 100x better IMO. The leather doesn't get soaked from being in snow / ice all day. My feet never became wet because of the Keen Dry lining, but you could feel the wet leather on the lining. Once again they stay warm, it was 12ºF the other morning and my feet felt good with just a pair of Sams Club wool socks on.


----------

